# cline party



## john pen (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice slide show !! Looks like a must do event for the Pens next year...

It must have been hot, 'cause every pic of Larry we see shows him fighting of dehydration !!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 24, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Nice slide show !! Looks like a must do event for the Pens next year...
> 
> It must have been hot, 'cause every pic of Larry we see shows him fighting of dehydration !!



I was thirsty!   :evillaugh:


----------



## john pen (Jul 24, 2006)

I love being thirsty...especially on my day off !!!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 24, 2006)

awesome pics dude.... you snapped some good ones.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice pics Bri


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 24, 2006)

Great pics! Looks like you all had a great time.

Chris


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW!  That really looks like a fun time.


----------



## Finney (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics.  Seems almost like I was there.  I even printed out a picture of Larry's trophy and presented it to myself.  Peoples Choice for a no-show. #-o  8-[

 :bow:  :bow:  :bow:


----------



## Finney (Jul 24, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never have a problem sleeping.  Everything is "A", "okay" in my world.  :loony:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the pics.  Seems almost like I was there.  I even printed out a picture of Larry's trophy and presented it to myself.  Peoples Choice for a no-show. #-o  8-[
> 
> :bow:  :bow:  :bow:


What do you mean a no-show???


He showed...........................crack :ack:


----------

